# Induction Cook top



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

Was looking at this product, I want to us it out side for frying and braising . Thing like veal shanks ,tender loin, short ribs . Any one have experience, do you thing it has that type of power ?
Or not a good Idea , or is there another that could ?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Which product. I have an 1800 watt Max Burton single hob I like.


----------



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

phatch said:


> Which product. I have an 1800 watt Max Burton single hob I like.


Duxtop Lcd 1800 w


----------



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

Does it have enough power to braise


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes. The question is more the temp/ power settings choices and how they match up to size of your braise.


----------



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

The Max burton that you have, if you were using a 10 inch cast iron frying pan. Would be able to brown pot roast,
Tender loin , or would it be under powered. Or more than enough ? Would it be comparative to a gas burner ,


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Brown it just fine, better than my 14,000 BTU gas stove burner.

But the power settings for simmer would be 180 degrees 210 degrees or in wattages 500 and 800. 180 is too low to braise, 210 too high. Similarly the 500 and 800 degree wattages would be too much power for a braise that small.

Braising needs a more granular control than the power jumps my unit and many others are set for. I'll often sear on induction, then simmer on a gas burner.


----------



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

Got ya I said it wrong sear not braise , so it is powerful enough to brown meat on . I think I will get it , I would like to sear out doors. The smoke is just to much in the house, and than finish it inside.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I own nuwave and its great and now they have one you can change the watts. Don't know why you would need to but its there


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

Can anyone recommend one of this over the other?

www.amazon.co.uk/Tefal-Everyday-Induction-IH201840-Ceramic/dp/B00ER445UQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1506456615&sr=8-1&keywords=induction+cooktop&refinements=p_n_shipping_option-bin%3A2023186031

www.amazon.co.uk/NuWave-Precision-Induction-resistance-temperature/dp/B06XQ2Y5RV/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1506456615&sr=8-2&keywords=induction+cooktop&refinements=p_n_shipping_option-bin%3A2023186031

My situation is similar, spring is starting here and I would like to have the chance to easily cook some simple things directly in the patio


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

For a single hob stand alone unit or something multiple burners?

Single hob, Max Burton is a good brand.


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

phatch said:


> For a single hob stand alone unit or something multiple burners?
> 
> Single hob, Max Burton is a good brand.


Sorry, the links on the post appeared broken, I fixed them.

If I understand correctly those single hob can be directly plugged and used, right? no need for installation of any kind.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No experience with your selected units. But the more wattage the better imho.


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

phatch said:


> No experience with your selected units. But the more wattage the better imho.


I was thinking quite the same haha


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

After i started using my nuwave bought all new induction ready cookware. These units are the best way to test induction before sinking a big investment into new induction range top. Im not a pro but next range top is going to be induction


----------

